# 24 hours in Málaga city



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just booked an overnight stay in the town centre (Calle Marmoles), mainly because we want to visit the Carmen Thyssen collection (paintings by 19th century Spanish artists) but also just for a change of scenery.

Any tips on other things to see, good tapas bars, or places to hear live music that isn't flamenco (we get plenty of that in Alcalá!)?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just booked an overnight stay in the town centre (Calle Marmoles), mainly because we want to visit the Carmen Thyssen collection (paintings by 19th century Spanish artists) but also just for a change of scenery.
> 
> Any tips on other things to see, good tapas bars, or places to hear live music that isn't flamenco (we get plenty of that in Alcalá!)?


That sounds great - Malaga centre is lovely. Find The Cathedral and start from there - tapas bars everywhere.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I love Malaga city, not just an airport after all and at Christmas it is simply wonderful. No point in recommending any tapas bars because there are thousands but there are some particularly good ones near the Picasso Museum... which is also worth a visit even if you aren't really keen on his work.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> I love Malaga city, not just an airport after all and at Christmas it is simply wonderful. No point in recommending any tapas bars because there are thousands but there are some particularly good ones near the Picasso Museum... which is also worth a visit even if you aren't really keen on his work.


... Which is very close to The Cathedral


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> ... Which is very close to The Cathedral


Our hotel is 5 minutes walk from the cathedral apparently, so that sounds good. We are planning to get a bus or taxi to the top of the Gibralfaro early in the morning, enjoy the views then walk down to the Alcazabar (thank you Trip Advisor). Still time to fit in a couple more museums - quite tempted by the interactive music one where you can play lots of instruments. Mr Alcalaino and myself could have a lot of fun there if we can push our way through all the kids.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jimenato said:


> ... Which is very close to The Cathedral


lol yes it is, very close, almost next door, in fact


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got back and had a fantastic time. The Carmen Thyssen art gallery was absolutely brilliant, it's so nice to see non-religious Spanish art. The interactive music museum was a bit hard to find - the entrance is in an underground carpark - but very good, lots of weird and wonderful instruments from around the world. There was another exhibition of early paintings by the Mexican artist Diego Rivera which we had no idea was on, so that was a bonus. Plus boat trip round the bay, an early morning walk round the awseome Castillo de Gibralfaro, and lots of excellent food.

We'll be going back in the autumn when it's a bit cooler to do the Alcazaba, the Picasso museum and all the other things we didn't have time energy for. But once you get past those ghastly tower blocks Malaga is a really lovely city, strongly recommended.


----------

